# Problems, more problems, please help.



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi, lol.

I was going to say that what I found out, over driving my Z for a while now, that when i first start it the first time in the morning, mostly on a colder day like in winter 30-40 degrees or so weather, my transmission, when cold, and the fluid is cold, makes PERFECT, silky smooth lol cosistent shifts, ALL the gears ESPECIALLY 3rd go in literally perfect, and you can kinda "feel" the tranny being lubricated with thick lube because its cold. Anyways when the tranny warms up, the fluid gets very thin, and is very frustrating, cause the tranny feels UNlubed, and doesnt go in to gear smoothly as before or linear, the gears dont feel "straight", there like kinda zig zaggy lol kinda hard to explain. Basically can I put thicker fluid in the tranny since im changing the fluid tomorrow, I dont know what stock fluid numbers are, nor what they mean even if someone told me. Please help.

Also, what I noticed for a while now is that after a few minutes of driving, this mostly occurs on harder than normal driving, but still low enough to be called "normal driving", ahh anyways, Under the steering wheel, and steering column, the "stick" that goes from the steering wheel to the rack, which I dont know what its called except a stick, LOL, is leaking, this makes my power steering harder since the fluid in the pump goes lower every time it leaks, and it makes the pump WHINE ALOT, I hate it!!!
The worst part about it though is that the fluid leaks ON TO THE brake and gas pedals, MAJORLY, and it makes both pedals VERY VERY VERY slippery, sometimes so slippery that I have to stop by the side of the road and wipe it.

Please help me, thank you.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The 300ZX tranny has been known to be very notchy. I would just get a heavier shift knob. Works like a charm. I'm not so sure about thicker fluid.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> The 300ZX tranny has been known to be very notchy. I would just get a heavier shift knob. Works like a charm. I'm not so sure about thicker fluid.


thanks, any other help?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The power steering (where the steering wheel shaft goes) seal needs to be replaced. Or the whole unit. I'm not too sure about rebuilding it.

From what I know a little thicker oil shouldn't hurt.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Z31 racks are in pretty bad shape already at this age, you may wish to consider replacing the whole unit. That will solve 99% of all your leakage problems, because even if you can replace the input shaft seal, others are likely on their way out as well. As I recall they don't cost more than $300 for the whole unit.


----------

